# 1936 Mead Ranger Ace version girls bike Catalog photo wanted



## biker (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello,
Looking for a catalog or owners manual photo of a Mead Ranger bike, 1936 girls Ace version with the battery box and Delta Silverray light mounted on the front fender. Bike looks similar to this bike except I have the Delta Silverray light and Delta Gangway horn but with no battery box and I am trying to figure out how the battery box looks and where it mounts to, the frame or the handlebars. Would the battery box have the hornbutton mounted to it or would I need a separate horn button mounted on the bars?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 9, 2014)

This is a nice example of an original survivor belongs to a member here on the Cabe.


----------



## biker (Jul 9, 2014)

markivpedalpusher said:


> This is a nice example of an original survivor belongs to a member here on the Cabe.




Wow, looks just like mine except I have the rear rack and bike pump located where the battery tube is mounted in this picture. Question is, is that the correct location of the battery tube or should it be a black colored battery box mounted on the handlebar? Maybe someone has a catalog or owners manual which shows this in more detail?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 9, 2014)

The excellent bike MtPP posted is probably a '37 and although I do not have a catalog pic of '37, that is about the time when the big delta can was phased out so the aluminum can might be original and correct for that seat tube location, but not sure.
If yours is a '36, you had a big delta can in the same brown as the bike stradled around the bevelock stem and behind the pancake horn.
This bicycle Westfield frame was never tank equipped and yes there was flipper switch (NOT the typical horn button) to control the sound mounted on the bar.
The flipper switch is like fending hen's teeth.
Chris


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 9, 2014)

Not exactly what your looking for but good reference


----------



## cds2323 (Jul 9, 2014)

Here's the girls 36 Ace by Westfield. Shows what scrubbinrims described.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice! Featured with the early flipper horn button! And lots of red rubber...


----------



## raidingclosets (Jul 9, 2014)

Interesting, flipper button with a Delta horn...I was under the belief the flipper was EA exclusive


----------



## biker (Jul 10, 2014)

*Thats it!*



cds2323 said:


> Here's the girls 36 Ace by Westfield. Shows what scrubbinrims described.




That's it. Thanks for posting the picture from your brochure. Now I know what to look for to complete my bike. Battery box and combo horn button won't be easy to find I suspect. Also need correct color grips. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 10, 2014)

Raidingclosets I was under the same impression. The early flipper button aka flapper button is shaped like an EA button.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 19, 2017)

It was made by EA.


----------

